# Quail for Dinner



## twoalpha (Feb 15, 2016)

Quail hunting with a friend who has two well trained pointing dog. One is setter and the the other is a pointer. They work together as a pair and honor each other and are a pleasure to watch them work in the field.

After cleaning the quail they were placed in a sauce pan and covered with a mixture of soup and seasoning, then to the oven at 275 for three hours. This was just right for fall off the bone tender. The smothered quail gravy brought this meal all

together.

Always good to get out in the field and enjoy what nature has to offer. Need to do more of this.

Hope you enjoy.

Larry

It is hard to see but the pointer has located a quail and the setter in the background is honoring.













IMG_20160205_102310628.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Feb 15, 2016






Pointer has another quail and my friend (owner) is moving in.













IMG_20160205_104333471.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Feb 15, 2016






Setter is showing great form on a bird













IMG_20160205_110919370.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Feb 15, 2016






Nice mess of quail ready for cleaning.













IMG_20160205_120125479.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Feb 15, 2016






Cleaned and ready













IMG_20160206_135539656.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Feb 15, 2016






Soup and Seasoning used













IMG_20160206_135639476.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Feb 15, 2016






After 3 hours covered in the oven @ 275













IMG_20160206_165644023.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Feb 15, 2016






Headed to the table













IMG_20160206_165831732.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Feb 15, 2016






Smother quail with the fixins













IMG_20160206_170401390.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Feb 15, 2016






Thanks for looking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 15, 2016)

Yum! Tasty looking plate!

POINTS!!!!


----------



## tropics (Feb 15, 2016)

Larry that looks great brings back memories,I haven't hunted in years. Beautiful shots of the dogs. Points

Richie


----------



## b-one (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks great,looks like carrots are not your favorite!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2016)

Looks delicious Larry!

Great post!

Points to you!

Al


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 16, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yum! Tasty looking plate!
> 
> POINTS!!!!


Quail fixed this way turns out very moist and tender.

Thanks for the point


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 16, 2016)

Wonderful photos. Brings back memories.  The and Fire Ants have just about eatten all our quail up.  Man do I miss em.

Points!

Brian


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 17, 2016)

tropics said:


> Larry that looks great brings back memories,I haven't hunted in years. Beautiful shots of the dogs. Points
> 
> Richie


Richie

Hunting over this pair of dogs and watching them work together is a great show.

Thanks for the point.

Larry


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 18, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious Larry!
> 
> Great post!
> 
> ...


Al

Thanks for the comments and the point.

Larry


----------



## whistech (Feb 18, 2016)

It has been a long time since I've had quail and that meal looks delicious and makes me hungry!


----------



## smoked alaskan (Feb 18, 2016)

Never had quail but that looks delicious !


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 19, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Wonderful photos. Brings back memories.  The and Fire Ants have just about eatten all our quail up.  Man do I miss em.
> 
> Points!
> 
> Brian


BD

Fire ants are a problem for sure. Having lived in TX a number of years ago I know the problem.

Thanks for the point.

Larry


----------



## disco (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks like a terrific day.

Disco


----------



## zachd (Feb 23, 2016)

Nothing better than hunting with a good dogs that know what they are doing


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 24, 2016)

Zachd said:


> Nothing better than hunting with a good dogs that know what they are doing


These dogs are well trained and makes it a real pleasure to watch them do their work.


----------



## mancave (Feb 26, 2016)

TA 

Great looking meal sorry for being so late to the post.


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for the comment and the point.

Have some more quail thawing for the next meal.

Larry


----------

